# Mini Mechanic Mass or New Hampshire



## charlesberry (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm Chuck and I'm active on the E46 board. 

My brother is in Massachussets close to the New Hampshire border close Nashua. 

I think he may have stripped spark plug threads in the motor in a 2012 Mini. 
Any of you guys know of a good mechanic up that way? 

Any help is appreciated. I don't trust him to insert a Helicoil. 

Thanks Gang - and Happy Holidays. 

Chuck


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

It might be a bit of a trek, but I've used Greasy's in Worcester, MA. It'll probably be about a 50-60 min. drive with light to medium traffic from the Nashua area.


----------

